# Slow on the wheel



## kkw16 (Oct 22, 2010)

I took away my hog's wheel for like 3 or 4 days. Now i have put his wheel back but he seems like not to know how to use the wheel. he is very slow on the wheel. is there something wrong with it. The room temperature is always around 21 Degree C.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

21 C is only 69 Fahrenheit. This is far too cold for a hedgehog. Hedgies need temperatures between 73 and 78, so 23 to 25.5 Celsius, and for some hedgehogs even 73 or 74 is too cold. He may be sluggish because he's beginning to head towards hibernation. I suggest having a look here and figuring out a heating setup that will work best for you:
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579&start=0

You should also have a digital thermometer right in his cage, so that you know for sure exactly what temperature it is at all times.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yes, you need to make it warmer. I'm glad his feet are doing better & he can have his wheel back.


----------

